# Cold creek in Sandusky



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Has anyone done any good at cold creek? You have to pay 5$, but it is 20 minutes from my house. Much shorter drive than to the rocky. If so, is now the the time to go?


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Whether you believe it or not makes no difference to me, but Me and a buddy have had 40-50 fish days there about 10-12 years ago when I first got into Steelhead fishing. This time of year can be good. But that creek drops extremely fast. It could pour rain and be ready to fish In a day or two. It also is effected by the level of the bay. Strong north wind and it will be a few feet deeper, strong south wind, might be gravel showing where you’d usually be pulling fish. Try to switch it up, people use to plow it with eggs. I’d fish minnow imitation jig heads with wax worm, chunks of small salad shrimp, or untied blobs of skein and did well. Hole under the tracks at the mouth is deep. Usually holds some fresh chrome too.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks for the advice. Might try it later this week.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Is this a steel hat?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

No, I think that’s a “brown” trout.


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

State record Musky!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Was down there Sunday and saw one guy had 2 smaller trout, I caught a nice size smallie, but nothing else


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one _*BIG brown trought*_


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

The smallie


----------

